# Duplicate Post -  Technological Minor Problem



## Sagittarius (May 26, 2017)

While I was writing the latter post, of Red Tuna Tartare with  Avocado Crème Fraîche,  I had minor problems posting the final recipe.

It did not want to post the thread.  

Of course, I did not wish to re-write the post !  

I am uncertain if this was my computer lap top or the D.C. connection.  

Just please eliminate ONLY the post that does NOT have the Plating Instructions ..  

Thank you.  Appreciate your assistance in this matter.


----------



## Kayelle (May 26, 2017)

Sag, if you are still within the edit time limit you can delete it yourself. It happened to me this morning also and that's what I did.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 26, 2017)

*Duplicate Post*



Kayelle said:


> Sag, if you are still within the edit time limit you can delete it yourself. It happened to me this morning also and that's what I did.



Kayelle,  

Let me give it a try ( to delete myself ). 

It was approx.  1 hour and a half ago ..  

Thank you.  I shall confirm if I was able to delete it myself ..


----------



## Sagittarius (May 26, 2017)

Kayelle, 

Just checked and it was eliminated already.

Thank you and have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 26, 2017)

Deleted.  I think you get about 18 minutes to edit/delete.  After that, just report it to admin/mods, and we'll help you out.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 26, 2017)

Dawgluver, 

Thank you very much. 

Have a lovely weekend.


----------

